# Outside keeping.. opinions please.



## dakotanivens

Hello! My name is Dakota, and I have a rather important question to ask: Can I keep my hedgie outside?

I live in South West Florida (Cape Coral, FL), and the temperatures are hot (daytime: 90-98 or so) (Nighttime around 75 or so)

I'm not worried about it being to cold, I'm just worried about her being too HOT. She will be staying on a shaded screen-in porch, where no bugs can get to her. She will still be in her cage I made (two 31" tubs put together by a tube.. one side for wheel, and other is for sleep)

Is it a good idea? What is the hottest temperature should I bring her in? 

Even though we have a slight winter, I will bring her from outside before it starts to get below 70 at night.

It's just a thought. I have 5 Blue-Tongued Skinks that I'm working with, and it would make it nice if I could have more room for them.. (Though I still adore my wittle Ahriana)


----------



## nikki

The temperature fluctuation from day to night can be enough to trigger a hibernation attempt and cause illness. I wouldn't chance it. Your hedgie won't gain anything by being outside.


----------



## dakotanivens

nikki said:


> The temperature fluctuation from day to night can be enough to trigger a hibernation attempt and cause illness. I wouldn't chance it. Your hedgie won't gain anything by being outside.


Has that ever been recorded to happen? :shock:


----------



## CinnasParents

Yes the changes can cause hibernation, hedgehogs need a stable temperature day and night around 72-80 degrees. My babies are very sensitive to temperature. The 90-95 degree weather could cause lethargy.


----------



## nikki

Yes it has been recorded to happen, temperature fluctuations is a known hibernation trigger.


----------



## Nancy

Yes, temperature fluctuations can cause hibernation attempts. One of my daughter's girls, if the temperature dropped a few degrees, didn't matter how hot it was, a sudden drop and she'd be attempting to hibernate. 

Being in a screened porch is not safe as any predator could easily go through the screen to get at her.


----------



## dakotanivens

How do they keep from hibernating in the wild if they are so sensitive over temperature fluctuation? :?:


----------



## dakotanivens

Nancy said:


> Being in a screened porch is not safe as any predator could easily go through the screen to get at her.


There is railing around the whole perimeter.


----------



## Nancy

A railing won't stop anything other than possibly a toddler. :lol:


----------



## dakotanivens

I mean, I know she isn't an animal caught from the wild.. but it's in her blood to be wild.. Isn't it? :?:


----------



## nikki

The hedgehogs we keep as pets are not found in the wild, they are a cross of three different hedgehog species. Their domestication has bred out the ability to hibernate. That's why its so dangerous for our pet hedgehogs to try to hibernate and why they are temperature sensitive. They are nothing like the wild hedgehogs, except in appearance.


----------



## Lilysmommy

As far as predators, you would need heavy-duty mesh screen and solid wood, extra security around the corners so nothing can get in through there, etc. Predators aren't the first concern though - as everyone else has said, the temperature would make the whole idea unsafe in the first place, unless the porch was temperature-controlled, which would be a waste of energy and defeat the purpose of being outside. It's a cool idea in theory...but not really feasible for our pet hedgies.  If you want to take her outdoors occasionally, lots of people will take their hedgehogs out for a run around on the lawn - just make sure there's no pesticides used on the grass, and keep close to her!


----------



## dakotanivens

Okay, thanks guys. I brought her back inside, and in a new place where I still have room for my babies (Blue-Tongued Skinks)


----------

